# denken voor en over de ander kunnen stoppen



## killerbees

Hi all,

This is from a list of conversational skills for discussion participants:

_"...feedback op een helpende manier kunnen geven, *denken voor en over de ander kunnen stoppen*, etc."_

I can't make any sense of the last item in the list.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Met zo weinig context is het moeilijk om iets met zekerheid te zeggen. Ontbreekt er misschien een komma tussen _ander_ en _kunnen_?


----------



## Peterdg

Literally it says: "to be able to stop thinking for (instead of) the other and to stop thinking about the other". "To stop thinking about the other" would mean "to stop forming an opinion about the other (person)". "To stop thinking for the other" would mean "to give a chance to the other person's opinion and not impose your own opinion".


----------



## eno2

I see Peterdg was first to express my thought,  so I'll try and  add something. 
"to be able to stop thinking for  the other" means rather: don't present your opinion as if it where his (the so called 'stroman' figure of speach)

'to stop forming an opinion about the other (person)': ...
 in order to avoid a bias  or prejudice on the personal level.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

> "to be able to stop thinking for (instead of) the other and to stop thinking about the other".


Zo zou je het eventueel kunnen lezen, maar dan is de zinsconstructie wel erg ongebruikelijk, om niet te zeggen ongrammaticaal.

Ik vind het een weinig geloofwaardige interpretatie. Als dit werkelijk hetgeen is wat bedoeld wordt, zou je het in idiomatisch Nederlands op een andere manier uitdrukken.


----------



## killerbees

Thanks for the help everyone. As it turns out, I was reading it right, I just was not _understanding_ it—if that makes any sense. I kept interpreting "denken over de ander" as "thinking about another person" and couldn't figure out how stopping that would be perceived as a positive trait. The text also goes into great detail about this later on, so I apologize for jumping the gun on asking this, but again, many thanks.


----------



## eno2

Het is voluit obscuur en een struikelzin.


----------

